# Screw sizes for the plunge base on Bosch 1617



## deck99 (Mar 20, 2006)

Anyone know what size screws the plunge base takes on the Bosch 1617evspk?

Thanks,

deck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deck

The norm is M4 x 16mm but your best to get replcement ones that are a bit longer M4 x 20mm Allen flat head from Ace Hardware..

Bosch maunal below
http://www.plumbersurplus.com/pdf/09575.pdf

========


----------



## deck99 (Mar 20, 2006)

Bob,
What's the M4, the length? 16mm is the screw size?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deck

M4 is the diam. and the thread size (in metric), the 16mm is the over all length from the top of the head to the bottom of the screw...(on a flat counter sunk type metric screw )
==============

But in the states it would be called out like 8-32 x 5/8" in SAE sizes.
8 is the diam.32 is the threads per. in. and the 5/8" is the over all length.

http://www.boltdepot.com/fastener-information/Measuring/Notation.aspx


=========



deck99 said:


> Bob,
> What's the M4, the length? 16mm is the screw size?


----------



## deck99 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks bob.

Deck


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Screw sizes for all routers*

I did not know where to put this so I thought it might go here:

Opening with basic notepad is probably best.This list states the base screw sizes for various routers. If anyone can add to the list or can make changes please do.

I was going nuts last night as I have so many routers and all had different screw sizes and I could not find a list all in one place. If this is in the forum already let me know where it is or where we can put something like this to be easily found.


----------



## deck99 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks nickao65.

This will be nice to print out and put with my router manual.

Deck


----------

